# Urgent Request to all WorldMark Owners and their friends*



## kapish (Oct 16, 2007)

*Dear Fellow WorldMark Owner:* [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]         [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*

We Must Act Now To Save Our Club!  Look at what's happening:


*[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Gene Hensley Announces Class-Action Lawsuit At Annual Owners' Meeting* [/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Transcript available here.  
(You must scroll to the bottom for the information on the lawsuit.)
Lawsuit Names Wyndham As Defendant
Motion Pending To Add WorldMark Directors As Defendants
Wyndham rents WorldMark units to the public
Violations of Governing Documents Are Alleged - Including "TravelShare"
WM Directors Refusing To Answer Pertinent Owner Questions
Validity of Election Process Has Been Called Into Question
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Voting Deadline Is Friday October 19, 2007

*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
[*]YOUR ASSIGNED PROXY MAY NOT BE VALID!  DID YOU DO IT CORRECTLY?[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Read the discussion here for detailed explanation and instructions!
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO NOT[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Accept/Respond To Any Solicitations After October 19th[/FONT]
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Notify Us If You Receive Any Late Solicitations - elections@wmowners.com[/FONT]
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO NOT[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Assign Your Proxy To The Board of Directors![/FONT]
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Change your Assignment if previously given to Board or if you are concerned that you may have done it incorrectly. (See How Below) [/FONT]
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO NOT [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Vote To Expand The Board From 5 to 7 Directors![/FONT]
[*][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Change your Vote if previously cast in favor of expansion   (See How Below)[/FONT]
[*]Haven't Voted Yet? - Please [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]DO[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Vote Now! Suggestions / Help available at WMOwners.com (see links below) [/FONT]
[*]Already Voted or Assigned Your Proxy ? - You Can Still Change It! (see how below)
[*][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]For detailed instructions on how to vote, assign your proxy, or make changes, click here. (YES Wyndham has confirmed that you CAN change your vote!)

[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]For general discussion about the election process, the issues, and the candidates, click here to go to the Board of Directors Election forum at www.wmowners.com. 

[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]For further information on these and other topics, visit the discussion forums at www.wmowners.com.  Specific discussions:[/FONT]
General Election discussions here
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Lawsuit Details and Discussions here (you must be registered to read this forum)[/FONT]
Transcript of Annual Meeting here
"Owner's Response" to President Gene Hensley's Comments - _Available Soon_
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]     [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Everyone is Needed - You Can Help! It's Not Too Late To Save Our WorldMark!  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

We are appealing to ALL WM Owners to help spread the word.  

*Please forward this information to every owner you know.   [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

We MUST do it NOW!    [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]

Thank You ALL for Taking The Time - You'll Be Glad You Did![/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## kdrew (Oct 16, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK!vs. the Evil Empire*

*Good luck vs. the Evil Empire. They will fight you tooth and nail but patience will be rewarded.   

Ken
*





kapish said:


> *Dear Fellow WorldMark Owner:* [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]         [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
> 
> We Must Act Now To Save Our Club!  Look at what's happening:
> 
> ...


----------



## LLW (Oct 16, 2007)

kdrew said:


> *Good luck vs. the Evil Empire. They will fight you tooth and nail but patience will be rewarded.
> 
> 
> Ken
> *




"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." - Margaret Mead  

Worldmark is worth fighting for.  I applaud the owners who worked on this.


----------



## PA- (Oct 16, 2007)

kdrew said:


> *Good luck vs. the Evil Empire. They will fight you tooth and nail but patience will be rewarded.
> 
> Ken
> *



I believe there is NOTHING that they wouldn't do, legal or otherwise, to retain their stranglehold on the Worldmark Board of Directors.   And if they lose it, I can already guess some of the dirty tricks they'll come up with to sabatoge the BOD and try to get control back.  Fortunately, they need worldmark MORE than Worldmark needs them.


----------

